
Fertility doctors who used their own sperm - wellactually
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/health/sperm-donors-fraud-doctors.html
======
JoeAltmaier
"You build your whole life based on your genetic identity..." \- nonsense. Who
does that?

